# Monarchy Mobb 2



## Rob Fisher (29/6/22)

Another high-end bridge hitting the scene shortly! And that is the Monarchy Mobb 2. Should be leaving Poland in the next few days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BigGuy (14/7/22)

I have yours @Rob Fisher And it is a winner winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/22)

It has arrived! Well, it arrived earlier on in the week and I just got back from JHB today! Mobb V2! Will build it tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Today it will be build day for the Gold Mobb Mini, Titanium Mobb Mini and the Mobb V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

Mobb V2 done! 3mm "The One" coil from @charln and some help from @BigGuy and the Mobb V2 is awesome! Decent airflow and great flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/22)

Thanks @BigGuy for helping me with my Mobb V2. It wouldn't work on my Futon Ohm Tab nor another mod I use when building and I kept getting "Check Atomiser". Popped it on the Stratum V10 and bingo! So the Mobb V2 is sorted and inside a Snail Tank inside the Stubby! Very nice vape!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (7/9/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @BigGuy for helping me with my Mobb V2. It wouldn't work on my Futon Ohm Tab nor another mod I use when building and I kept getting "Check Atomiser". Popped it on the Stratum V10 and bingo! So the Mobb V2 is sorted and inside a Snail Tank inside the Stubby! Very nice vape!
> View attachment 262252
> View attachment 262253


Pleasure dad, i had the same issue on my tabs but put it on my trusty Stratums and all was well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/9/22)

BigGuy said:


> Pleasure dad, i had the same issue on my tabs but put it on my trusty Stratums and all was well.


Dad??? That's a twist no one saw coming...

Jokes aside, I've had the same issue with my two tabs, though I've been able to pulse 'n pinch on my vaporesso gen without issue, I think the issue may be the depth of the start of the threads on the tabs as they seem to be slightly deeper than those on majority of regulated mods


----------



## Halfdaft (21/9/22)

I was losing interest in the Mobb 2 over the past couple weeks because it was leaking like crazy and the flavor output wasn't worth the hassle. But I decided to give it one last chance before relegating it to _The Pit_ (my desk drawer that holds all my unused HE gear) - I had a 3mm ID X-Low from Steamcraft (@charln) that I thought would be the best chance at redeeming it and... I haven't been able to put it down, it's a really excellent vape, haven't had any serious leaks and the flavor has been pretty consistent, save for a bit of drop-off in clarity of flavor now after a few days (+- 40ml) of use with a fairly heavy desert juice. I'm going to rewick and see if I can replicate this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian (22/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I was losing interest in the Mobb 2 over the past couple weeks because it was leaking like crazy and the flavor output wasn't worth the hassle. But I decided to give it one last chance before relegating it to _The Pit_ (my desk drawer that holds all my unused HE gear) - I had a 3mm ID X-Low from Steamcraft (@charln) that I thought would be the best chance at redeeming it and... I haven't been able to put it down, it's a really excellent vape, haven't had any serious leaks and the flavor has been pretty consistent, save for a bit of drop-off in clarity of flavor now after a few days (+- 40ml) of use with a fairly heavy desert juice. I'm going to rewick and see if I can replicate this.


I found the exact same thing with mine @Halfdaft Customs I started with the RBAlien at 2.5mm ID and had gurgling and leaking. The side holes for the wicks seem to be a tad on the big side so you just have to use a 3mm ID coil and be generous with your cotton. I also found if you leave the wicks on the side ever so slightly longer it helps create a dam better so there isn't an excess juice flow going into the chamber.

That being said though, I still don't think the flavour output beats my Haku Xeta which has the same kind of deck and wicking. I'm a little on the fence with my Mobb 2 at the moment. I have seen some guys say you need to raise the coil quite high and it really makes the flavour shine, but haven't had too much success with that yet.


----------



## Halfdaft (22/9/22)

Slamphibian said:


> I found the exact same thing with mine @Halfdaft Customs I started with the RBAlien at 2.5mm ID and had gurgling and leaking. The side holes for the wicks seem to be a tad on the big side so you just have to use a 3mm ID coil and be generous with your cotton. I also found if you leave the wicks on the side ever so slightly longer it helps create a dam better so there isn't an excess juice flow going into the chamber.
> 
> That being said though, I still don't thing the flavour output beats my Haku Xeta which has the same kind of deck and wicking. I'm a little on the fence with my Mobb 2 at the moment. I have seen some guys say you need to raise the coil quite high and it really makes the flavour shine, but haven't had too much success with that yet.


As for coil placement I've heard the exact opposite, from what I've neem told it works best with your coil as low as possible and my results using this have been pretty good, maybe give that a go and see how you fare.


----------



## Slamphibian (22/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> As for coil placement I've heard the exact opposite, from what I've neem told it works best with your coil as low as possible and my results using this have been pretty good, maybe give that a go and see how you fare.


Will give that a go too, thanks @Halfdaft Customs!


----------



## Halfdaft (22/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I was losing interest in the Mobb 2 over the past couple weeks because it was leaking like crazy and the flavor output wasn't worth the hassle. But I decided to give it one last chance before relegating it to _The Pit_ (my desk drawer that holds all my unused HE gear) - I had a 3mm ID X-Low from Steamcraft (@charln) that I thought would be the best chance at redeeming it and... I haven't been able to put it down, it's a really excellent vape, haven't had any serious leaks and the flavor has been pretty consistent, save for a bit of drop-off in clarity of flavor now after a few days (+- 40ml) of use with a fairly heavy desert juice. I'm going to rewick and see if I can replicate this.


Just a follow-up on this - I rewicked and threw in another juice and I'm finding that the flavor is still really good and quite consistent, I'm thinking that this is the type of RBA that you really need to dial in to get the best results.


----------



## Slamphibian (22/9/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Just a follow-up on this - I rewicked and threw in another juice and I'm finding that the flavor is still really good and quite consistent, I'm thinking that this is the type of RBA that you really need to dial in to get the best results.


Most likely the case of User Error for me. Make no mistake, I still really enjoy it but I wouldn't pick it over other RBA's currently. So I'll give it a go with a good 3mm ID coil from Charl and drop that coil as low as possible and see what results I get!


----------

